# Petas new plan



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.peta.org/sea_kittens/about.asp

They are trying to get high schools to change their names to sea kittens. Spearfish's peta principle is trying to get it through. Is it just me or are they even more retarded. :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They never cease to amaze me on anything.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

"Sea Kittens"??? WTF!?

First off, their FISH!

Secondly, when you attack hunting, your attacking a relative minority. But, you go after fishing, and your taking on a much bigger percentage of the population.

They tried to go after fishing back in the 80's, didnt work real well than, probably wont work real well now, especially with a website that looks like it was put together by a 4 year old girl.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

what a joke.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

These people are wack jobs!

And to answer their question on who'd hurt a "Sea Kitten".....
Me then throw 'em in alittle hot oil with some Shore Lunch and a side of beans...mmmmmm I love kittens. :beer:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Anybody have any good Sea Kitten recipes?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A line from the old Ten Commandments movie comes to mind: "Let them rave on that men may know them mad".


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

What??? I have honestly been put off by fishing for about 5 years now, but sea kittens??


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Put off by fishing? If I lived out there Id be on the ocean all the time chasing fishies.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

varmit b gone said:


> Is it just me or are they even more retarded.


I don't know who's more retarded, peta themselves or the idiots that listen to them. :eyeroll:

Oh and one more thing, spellcheck says that I should capitalize the "p" in peta but that would be giving them to much credit. :wink:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

. 
Fishing = Hunting of sea kitties.

:eyeroll:

.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

That is exactly right Plainsman. 
The foolishness of that site is astounding.

Eh How does one get turned off by fishing??


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Trapper, I like your signature line.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

That is a good one Trapper.....your picture on the side makes me chuckle too Thats a good one.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

DodgeLynn said:


> Eh How does one get turned off by fishing??


I don't know. It kind of bothers me that the fish are kept in a live well or basket all day fishing, and that must be miserable. If anyone told me it didn't bother them, I would go fishing again in a heartbeat. Oh, and it doesn't help that fish totally freak me out. A big northern that is lazy and slow, doesn't bother me. Perch flip flopping all over the place?? Heck no! I'm all for people who fish, it's just not something I'm into these days : ) I'd much rather fold a mallard in the air, or shoot it and have someone else go wring it's neck uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nodak Norsk, smack them on the head and put them on ice. They don't have to go in a live well. Now that we have that out of the way welcome back to fishing.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Nodak Norsk, smack them on the head and put them on ice. They don't have to go in a live well. Now that we have that out of the way welcome back to fishing.


That gives me the willies : P If someone else did the head smacking for me, then bring on the fish! I have too many memories of my dad thinking a fish or duck was dead, and then right as I go to pick it up, it breathes


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Nodak Norsk, smack them on the head and put them on ice. They don't have to go in a live well. Now that we have that out of the way welcome back to fishing.
> ...


Wack em in the head harder, then fillet them.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

DodgeLynn said:


> Wack em in the head harder, then fillet them.


Yup. Ain't seen one move after I separate the meat from the bone for 'em.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

MSG Rude said:


> DodgeLynn said:
> 
> 
> > Wack em in the head harder, then fillet them.
> ...


I did once, it was just plain wrong.
Fillet off one side toss it in the bowl of cold water, flip it over, get the knife almost to the tail for the second fillet and its tail starts flapping. Fricking thing cut a good gash with the gill plate.

Those fillets tasted extra special..AHH THE FOOD CHAIN.... :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

MMmmmmm pickeral cheeks...now I am hungry.


----------

